# Will Cowher be gone forever?!?!?



## COWHER (May 23, 2008)

Well I hope not but I just found out that I am leaving the country for about a year I will be headed to Costa Rica to do volunteer work. Thats why I have been missing so much for the last few months.. I am looking into it, but ....I may have to sell My Barbossa... :cry:


----------



## Lexi (May 23, 2008)

that sucks


----------



## Mike (May 23, 2008)

Aw. That's very sad.


----------



## ZEKE (May 23, 2008)

ooh. what kind of volunteer work? have fun. 


if you still need a place to send Chancho i would still be happy to take him


----------



## PuffDragon (May 23, 2008)

"Even though we've changed and we're all finding our own place in the world, we all know that when the tears fall or the smile spreads across our face, we'll come to each other because no matter where this crazy world takes us, nothing will ever change so much to the point where we're not all still friends.Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## DaveDragon (May 23, 2008)

YEA!! I'm jealous!!! That's herp heaven!!

What will you be doing???

Best of luck!!


----------



## Azaleah (May 23, 2008)

Wow thats really kinda cool. Hopefully you'll be able to keep in contact with all of us while you are there. 

And I am sorry that you may have to sell Barbossa... but I am sure you will find him a great home on here...


----------



## DZLife (May 23, 2008)

Aww man, I've been all around the world, but I've never been to Costa Rica. As someone already asked, what will you be doing in the way of volunteer work while there? 

I may be going for a year or two to work with Sea Shepherd, but that's not for another 2-3 years.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 24, 2008)

That's awesome dude I wish I could go somewhere for that long but hey ill be going to colombia for the month of august. That's gonna suck for you what's gonna happen to the tegus are you gonna sell them.


----------



## Harveysherps (May 24, 2008)

I'm just throwing this out there. But If you don't want to sell Barbossa. I would be willing to take him and keep him until you return. Then you can get him back. No charge of course. If you can Volunteer to go Costa Rica for a year. The least I can do is Volunteer my time to you. This offer will stand Up till the last minute you leave. Contact me anytime if you would like to take me up on it. 
I will take any member's reptiles and do this. If some are in the military. If you have to leave out. Contact me . I'll keep your reptiles for free. Until you return home safely. Then give them back to you.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 24, 2008)

You da man!!! :app 

That's a great offer Wes!!


----------



## dorton (May 24, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> I'm just throwing this out there. But If you don't want to sell Barbossa. I would be willing to take him and keep him until you return. Then you can get him back. No charge of course. If you can Volunteer to go Costa Rica for a year. The least I can do is Volunteer my time to you. This offer will stand Up till the last minute you leave. Contact me anytime if you would like to take me up on it.
> I will take any member's reptiles and do this. If some are in the military. If you have to leave out. Contact me . I'll keep your reptiles for free. Until you return home safely. Then give them back to you.



Thats awesome. My hats off to you.

Cowher,
Congrats if its been something you want to do. When will you be heading out?


----------



## Harveysherps (May 24, 2008)

It's really nothing. I have access to free feeders and I raise rats. It really wouldn't cost me much . Just my time. My time is worth no more than his is. I've got a feeling Cowher will be way busier than I will be. LOL 
I've been seeing where people have been listing their stuff for sale cause they are shipping off to Iraq and such. I hate to see them loose all their reptiles . On top of them risking their lives for a bunch of people who don't even deserve rights that we have. 
I'm not sure what Cowher will be doing . But if it is important enough that he wants to volunteer his time to do it. Then I can volunteer mine also. 

Thanks for the kind sentiments though.


----------



## COWHER (May 24, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the support I will be going down to help people in poverty repair their houses (fix holes in the roof give them electric wiring etc) I would go to China or Myanmar but My Religion is ban out there so That isn't possible. Thanks for the offer Harv I may just take you up on that offer. I can bring a dog but I am not sure My living quarters are allowing reptiles so thats what I'm waiting on. got to go now but I will keep in touch... :rasp


----------



## Harveysherps (May 24, 2008)

Just let me know.


----------



## olympus (May 24, 2008)

Good luck man.


----------



## Kazzy (May 25, 2008)

Good luck on your trip!!! Have fun, and be safe!!

Oh, and Wes, you rock.


----------



## COWHER (Jul 23, 2008)

as some of you know I will be leaving to go to Costa Rica soon. I have decided to put it off until the middle of August. I decided to do this due to the fact that Again as some of you know I found out I have Skin Cancer (melanoma). I am going to do a Natural Treatment due to the fact that I was told that I only had a year if I did "normal treatment" and 9 months if I went with out. So hey I'll Give it a shot :fc . Bert's Struggle with cancer has made me feel ok with letting y'all know that I do to. You may not understand but when some one finds out they are sick they want people to remember them as healthy and happy not a sickly zombie. I will keep you all updated. :thyo


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 23, 2008)

COWHER said:


> as some of you know I will be leaving to go to Costa Rica soon. I have decided to put it off until the middle of August. I decided to do this due to the fact that Again as some of you know I found out I have Skin Cancer (melanoma). I am going to do a Natural Treatment due to the fact that I was told that I only had a year if I did "normal treatment" and 9 months if I went with out. So hey I'll Give it a shot :fc . Bert's Struggle with cancer has made me feel ok with letting y'all know that I do to. You may not understand but when some one finds out they are sick they want people to remember them as healthy and happy not a sickly zombie. I will keep you all updated. :thyo


I hate to hear that man. I understand what you mean. Staying strong about things helps a lot. Maybe everything will work out for you. I'll add you to my prayer list. I hope you enjoy your Costa Rica trip.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck man!! I hope you're not going to be spending alot of time in the sun in Costa Rica??!! That will only possibly accelerate the growth of new spots. SPF 1000!!!


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 23, 2008)

well i hope you have fun in Costa Rica man! hopefully the natural treatment will work  i have had you in my prayers since i first found out.



off topic: Chancho is doing awesome. i am planing on taking him out of his cage tonight for a little while and let him roam around.


----------



## olympus (Jul 24, 2008)

Cowher man keep your head up I hopre things really work out for you and you beat this.


----------



## COWHER (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 24, 2008)

COWHER said:


> thanks guys


I am always around if you need me. I know you and I have had words at times. But I really do think you are a stand up guy. Everything will work out. But my honest opinion is stay home. Don't go to Costa Rica.
Too many diseases down there for you to be fooling around. I feel your trying to leave your mark on the world. Well your doing that right here on this site. Your young and you have a lot to offer us right here. You don't have to go half way across the world to do so. I can't speak for every one. But I myself wish you would stay and not go. I am really worried that it will make things worse for you. Please rethink the idea.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 24, 2008)

Wes, you are my hero. 8) 

and Cowher, i really hope you get better soon. :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 24, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys
> ...


I agree. If you have skin cancer, going closer to the equator is going to increase your chance of getting more. You shouldn't have skin cancer at your age, that's normally found in retired people. You'll got alot of years ahead of you, don't chance reducing your life expectancy to help others.


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree with Dave. Those people can help themselves. There are others that are in better health that can do that. You can help people in your neighborhood. We all know someone that needs help close to us. Use the time you have to love the people around you. They will love you way more for it . Than a bunch of people who won't help themselves to start with. 
I don't want to sound like a preacher. But God loves us all and as long as you accept Jesus. Then this life is just a stepping stone. It's not the end. It's really the beginning to a whole new life. Either way this works out for you. Better days are coming. Be strong in knowing that. The power of prayer can make mirales happen. I've seen it. I myself pledge to pray for you every day. I hope others will follow. Be strong and don't let this get you down.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 21, 2008)

hey guys just wanted to say I'm Back from C. Rica for a few days and My Cancer is going away!!! Not gone yet but I was told they dont want to give me a time limit due to the fact that I'm doing so well I'll see yall on the chats!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

That's great news!!!

Be sure to post on what you've been doing!!!


----------



## Harveysherps (Nov 21, 2008)

That's great news. I hope you continue to do well. Nice seeing you around.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 22, 2008)

COWHER!!!!! Hey Buddy, good to see ya! Great news about the shrinking melanoma, too. How are you feeling? I've missed the "president" of my fan club! LOL

A lot has happened since you've been away. Hope to catch you in chat one of these evenings. Welcome back!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey bro! That's really awesome! Hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 22, 2008)

Thats awesome Matt, glad to have you back with us!! Let me know when you get ready for a tegu or two.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 22, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Thats awesome Matt, glad to have you back with us!! Let me know when you get ready for a tegu or two.


I've gotta BLUE for ya!!!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 22, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Thats awesome Matt, glad to have you back with us!! Let me know when you get ready for a tegu or two.
> ...



You bet, Dave has some blues too Matt.


----------



## ZEKE (Nov 25, 2008)

welcome back! i have been wondering when you would be back on the forum. i was going to send you an email soon. did you get pics of the trip?


----------

